# Draining Hot water Tank



## grumpyman (Sep 24, 2006)

I drained my system last week and the last bit was the Hot water tank. The Handbook tells you that there is a red cap next to the tank which you turn to the right one quarter turn when it clicks. This worked fine and i then turned it back.
Now when I fill with water it is ok but turn the pump on and water escapes via the hotwater tank overflow. I have unscrewed the red valve and it is on a spring which I would suggest makes it a return valve .Examining it appears to work ok springing back and forth anyone any suggestions. This is a pathetic way to drain a system fitted so you scuff your nuckles getting at it.Photo below.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

can you clarify which heating/hot water system you have.


cabby


----------



## grumpyman (Sep 24, 2006)

I get totally confused with these systems the handbook refers to it as the Eberspacher Combitronic water heater which i thought was the Diesel heating system. Anyway it is the blue tank below the seat.


----------



## grumpyman (Sep 24, 2006)

The handbook says, The Eberspacher Combitronic water heater must be drained to prevent frost damage. This is achieved by means of a red 1/4 turn drain valve located next to the blue water heater tank. To drain 1/4 turn drain until the system is empty. Done that only thing i can think is valve not returning.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

have the same setup combitronic that is on our Stardream,Read the handbook a while ago seem to remember that you are supposed to have the pump running at same time, however will go down to the van on monday and check out for you.does it mention the black knob at all.
Give Eberspacher a phone call they are only in Ringwood Hants.from horses mouth, best advise, if a dodgy part they will identify and send you one.very helpful chaps.



cabby


----------



## grumpyman (Sep 24, 2006)

Cabby
No black knob in my case the red knob as in photo I did not have the pump turned on when I emptied as the handbook did not mention this just that the taps should be open. Thanks for your help will also ring them Monday.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

can you let us know what their reply is just in case there are others who might need this info later on.

cabby


----------



## grumpyman (Sep 24, 2006)

No problem.


----------



## chrisjrv (May 7, 2007)

Hi,
I could be wrong (again) but from your photo it looks as though there should be a seal or an O ring in the groove at the top,
Regards,
Chris V.


----------



## grumpyman (Sep 24, 2006)

Chris
Thanks for that will have a look when it stops snowing, like the signature.


----------



## chrisjrv (May 7, 2007)

Don't start :roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

snowing, where.

cabby


----------



## chrisjrv (May 7, 2007)

Snowing heavily in Burton upon Trent mate


----------



## trigrem (May 1, 2005)

We have same system on our Autocruise Starburst.
When I drain the tank I turn it 1/4 turn and hold it there until it finishes draining. Then I continue turning in the same direction until it clicks, which I assume is the valve reseating itself. Never had any subsequent problems with leaks.
I do not have much confidence that it has completely drained because there only seems to be a dribble, but I have put that down to the fact that I had already drained the main water tank, and the pipe connection to the valve you mentioned it about on the same level. Next time I am going to drain the hot water tank first and see if the flow is different.
Will be interested in any replies you get from manufacturers.

Doug


----------



## grumpyman (Sep 24, 2006)

Update spoke to local Agents Bowers from Stoke on Trent having sent them the photo with an email.
They stated they had replaced this part on a number of systems having found them faulty and in one case having replaced it within a few months it had leaked again. They state it is simply a return valve but also works to release pressure on the hot water system. Their advice to me was to replace my old one at £20 + VAT which I have ordered. I will then attempt to have them fit it so I can see if I am doing anything wrong.


----------



## grumpyman (Sep 24, 2006)

This was Eberspachers reply,
A tricky one! It may be the seat of the pressure relief valve not not allowing the rubber seal to sit square to to the seating face. It could even be the pressure relief valve is out of calibration and opening at a lower pressure.

The customer should go to the local Eberspacher dealer. If the heater is still under warranty then it will be replaced under the terms of the guarantee.

Anyway contacted my local Agent and asked him if I could have the part and fitting under warranty which he agreed to once we realised it was a 2 year warranty. Monday morning they will fit and I will further update.


----------



## grumpyman (Sep 24, 2006)

Visited Local Agents this morning I provided the Agent with the warranty card from Eberspacher who then stated the Manufacturer of the motorhome had not registered it with them but none of the parties were surprised at this. Anyway the replacement is not just the return valve but also the metal T pipe it is connected with and the job was around 1 hour.

I was taken outside and shown my vehicle with the comment see no leaks. Reply yes lovely but have you turned the pump on,? what for? Because that is when it leaks, reply No if you have a leak when the pump is on perhaps you have a blockage, Reply Bol***s.
Turned pump on did not leak from Valve instead from a pipe the Fitter had forgotten to tighten. No doubt this would have been somebody elses fault when found after a couple of weeks. Anyway fitted new valve is not the same as the old one as the Fitter states they have found them to be faulty, so be careful or get it replaced under warranty.


----------

